# Unbekannter Fisch



## henrikm (19. April 2015)

Servus Leute,

war heute los und habe hier diesen Fisch gefangen und frage mich momentan was es genau ist.
Hab sowas noch nie gesehen, sieht etwa wie ein Brassen aus, nur passt dazu die Hinterflosse sowie die Färbung überhaupt nicht.

Jemand ne Ahnung?








Grüße!


----------



## Malzis (19. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

ein Goldaland


----------



## 2911hecht (19. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Das ist eine Goldorfe.Petri.#6


----------



## Honeyball (19. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Bestimmt 'ne Kreuzung zwischen Goldorfe und irgend 'nem Weißfisch.
Wenn man die Schuppen zählt, kann man es wohl eindeutiger definieren.
Könnte Rotfeder/Rotauge/Brasse/Güster/Aland drin stecken.


----------



## Andal (19. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Ist es denn wirklich zu viel verlangt, dass man solche unbekannten Fische wenigstens so fotografiert, dass sie halbwegs die Merkmale zeigen, die einem Angler zur Identifikation ausreichen?

Wenn der Fänger nicht anständig abbilden will, dann will ich nicht mehr identifizieren, Basta!


----------



## havelangler (19. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Ist definitiv eine Goldorfe!


----------



## 2911hecht (19. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*



havelangler schrieb:


> Ist definitiv eine Goldorfe!


Ja natürlich havelangler#6.Ich frage mich auch die ganze Zeit was daran so schwer zur erkennen ist?


----------



## Sneep (19. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Hallo,

den Fisch braucht man wirklich nicht besser zu fotografieren. Es gibt nur 2 Arten, die so viele und kleine Schuppen in der Seitenlinie haben. Aland mit 55-61 und Rapfen mit 65-76 .

Der Goldrapfen ist aber noch nicht erfunden.
Zudem passen weder der Kopf, noch das Maul, noch die Form der Flossen zum Rapfen.
*
Der Fisch ist ganz eindeutig eine Goldorfe.*

@honeyball

Einer musste ja den Hybriden ja wieder einbringen. Was hat der Fisch denn, was nicht zum Aland passt. 

Ein Merkmal reicht mir.

Erst wenn der Fisch nicht in ein Raster passt, kann ich mal an Hybriden denken. 

Mit deiner Anmerkung, es könnten noch andere Weißfische drin stecken, hast du aber Recht. Da steckt noch Aland drin und zwar 100%

snEEp


----------



## 2911hecht (19. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Wäre für mich auch intressant,was für einen Hybriden man erkennt?|uhoh:


----------



## Forellenjaeger (20. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Würde auch aufne Goldorfen tippen


----------



## Gardenfly (20. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Schön das man eine für sich unbekannte Fischart gleich in einen Eimer wirft.


----------



## Westblutossi (20. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

@ Gardenfly:

das war auch mein erster gedanke


----------



## Fr33 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Und meiner leider auch!


ich warte immer noch darauf, bis jmd mal nen Fisch abschlägt der gerade geschont ist oder generell entnommen werden darf....


----------



## randio (20. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Und meiner leider auch!
> 
> 
> ich warte immer noch darauf, bis jmd mal nen Fisch abschlägt der gerade geschont ist oder generell entnommen werden darf....




Glaub mir, das passiert täglich soooo oft.
Wenn es nach mir ginge, würden ich die Anforderungen für einen Angelschein empfindlich nach oben geschraubt... (Aber leider habe ich zumindest in dem Bereich nix zu melden) 

Ich kenne Goldorfen nur relativ schlank, von daher könnte ich mir schon nen Aland oder ähnliches in der Goldorfe vorstellen.


----------



## Lazarus (20. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*



randio schrieb:


> Ich kenne Goldorfen nur relativ schlank, von daher könnte ich mir schon nen Aland oder ähnliches in der Goldorfe vorstellen.


Aland = Orfe = Nerfling


----------



## W-Lahn (20. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*



randio schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir ginge, würden ich die Anforderungen für einen Angelschein empfindlich nach oben geschraubt... (Aber leider habe ich zumindest in dem Bereich nix zu melden)



Mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich vorsichtig wenn man "Orfen" und "Alande" für unterschiedliche Arten hält


----------



## randio (20. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Wie so oft im AB, gefährliches Halbwissen an jeder Ecke...

Die Goldorfe ist ähnlich wie die Blauorfe oder diverse weitere Orfenarten eine GEZÜCHTETE Unterform die "eigentlich" nicht größer als 20cm wird. Ausgesetzt und gepaart mit nem "wilden" Aland haste dann so einen hochrückigeren, größeren Fisch wie auf dem Bild.

So und nicht anders!


----------



## hirschkaefer (20. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*



randio schrieb:


> Die Goldorfe ist ähnlich wie die Blauorfe oder diverse weitere Orfenarten eine GEZÜCHTETE Unterform die "eigentlich" nicht größer als 20cm wird.



...20cm? Vielleicht in nem Gartentümpel.


----------



## W-Lahn (20. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*



randio schrieb:


> Wie so oft im AB, gefährliches Halbwissen an jeder Ecke...
> 
> Die Goldorfe ist ähnlich wie die Blauorfe oder diverse weitere Orfenarten eine GEZÜCHTETE Unterform die "eigentlich" nicht größer als 20cm wird. Ausgesetzt und gepaart mit nem "wilden" Aland haste dann so einen hochrückigeren, größeren Fisch wie auf dem Bild.
> 
> So und nicht anders!



Hier um dein  "Halbwissen" zu vervollständigen:
Goldorfen sind KEINE Unterform, es handelt sich hier um   Alande (_Leuciscus idus_) mit "goldener" bzw. orangener Farbe. Und "ausgesetzt und gepaart" bekommt man keine hochrückigen Goldorfen, sondern ganz normale Alande, meist ohne die besondere Farbe (welche sie zu "Goldorfen" macht). Das Goldorfen nicht größer als 20cm werden ist mir neu...


----------



## ODS-homer (20. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Schön das man eine für sich unbekannte Fischart gleich in einen Eimer wirft.


einen derart offensichtlich nicht heimischen fisch (und bei uns sind nun mal keine orangenen fischies heimisch) würde ich auch ungeprüft entnehmen - neozoen, ausgesetzte zierfische und hybriden tun unseren gewässern nicht gut


----------



## randio (20. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Hier um dein  "Halbwissen" zu vervollständigen:
> Goldorfen sind KEINE Unterform, es handelt sich hier um   Alande (_Leuciscus idus_) mit "goldener" bzw. orangener Farbe. Und "ausgesetzt und gepaart" bekommt man keine hochrückigen Goldorfen, sondern ganz normale Alande, meist ohne die besondere Farbe (welche sie zu "Goldorfen" macht). Das Goldorfen nicht größer als 20cm werden ist mir neu...



Für dein wohl GÄNZLICH fehlendes Wissen, Goldorfen sind DOCH Zuchtformen. #h

Und ja, in freier Wildbahn werden die Fische oft größer, WEIL die Fische sich SEHR OFT mit wilden Alanden oder auch anderen Weißfischen paaren.

Mensch Jung, das ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen... :q


----------



## hirschkaefer (20. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*



randio schrieb:


> Und ja, in freier Wildbahn werden die Fische oft größer, WEIL die Fische sich SEHR OFT mit wilden Alanden oder auch anderen Weißfischen paaren.



Also die Goldorfen, die ich in unserem Gewässer kenne, sind auch goldfarben, deutlichst länger 20cm, immer an gleicher Stelle zu finden und so weit ich weiß, gibt es hier keine Alande zum paaren. wahrscheinlich wurden sie mal ausgesetzt oder ein Hochwasser hat sie aus einem Gartenteich befreit.


----------



## W-Lahn (20. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*



randio schrieb:


> Für dein wohl GÄNZLICH fehlendes Wissen, Goldorfen sind DOCH Zuchtformen. #h
> 
> Und ja, in freier Wildbahn werden die Fische oft größer, WEIL die Fische sich SEHR OFT mit wilden Alanden oder auch anderen Weißfischen paaren.
> 
> Mensch Jung, das ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen... :q



Ich hab das Wort Zuchtform nicht verwendet, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Ich hab nur deine  Aussage von wegen "Unterform" korrigiert...Was soll denn eine "Unterform" sein?


----------



## Fr33 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*



ODS-homer schrieb:


> einen derart offensichtlich nicht heimischen fisch (und bei uns sind nun mal keine orangenen fischies heimisch) würde ich auch ungeprüft entnehmen - neozoen, ausgesetzte zierfische und hybriden tun unseren gewässern nicht gut





Ich glaube die Orfen (Goldorfe) gibts schon länger in D als mach kullinarisch eingebürgerter Fisch.....


Geht aber den meisten hier wohl eher darum, dass man einen Fisch, den man nicht eindeutig bestimmen kann - eben nix auf die 12 gibt!


----------



## randio (20. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Ich hab das Wort Zuchtform nicht verwendet, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Ich hab nur deine  Aussage von wegen "Unterform" korrigiert...Was soll denn eine "Unterform" sein?



Okay, dann machen wir es sachlich, das gefällt mir eh deutlich besser. In der Aquaristik z.B. unterteilt man meinetwegen 5 Zuchtformen (Hauptvarianten) in weitere 15-20 Unterformen.
Je nach Paarung, Anatomie etc. Daraus dann die richtige Unterform zu bestimmen ist für den Laien inkl. mir quasi unmöglich.

Von daher können wir uns ja vorsichtig auf eine Unterform, einer Zuchtform des Alands einigen.


----------



## Andal (20. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*



ODS-homer schrieb:


> einen derart offensichtlich nicht heimischen fisch (und bei uns sind nun mal keine orangenen fischies heimisch) würde ich auch ungeprüft entnehmen - neozoen, ausgesetzte zierfische und hybriden tun unseren gewässern nicht gut



Natürlich gibt es heimische Fischarten, die urplötzlich ein paar gelborange Exemplare hervorbringen können. Das hat rein gar nichts mit Zucht, oder Neobiota zu tun, das nennt sich schlicht und einfach Xanthorismus. Diesen Fischen fehlt rein gar nicht, außer eben schwarzen Hautpigmenten. Die sind auch nicht ansteckend, oder sonst irgendwie abnormal. Sie haben lediglich eine andere Färbung.

Meine Kritik an den Fotos galt auch nicht nur diesem Exemplar im Speziellen, sondern allen Fragestellern die in dieser Richtung Bilder anfertigen und Fragen posten!


----------



## Sneep (20. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Hallo,

@Andal |good:

Auch eine Goldorfe ist nur eine Orfe. 

Die wissenschaftliche Bezeichnung (_Leuciscus idus_) für beide sagt ja schon, dass es ein und die selbe Art ist. 

Deshalb ist auch eine Goldorfe ein Aland, mit den gleichen Mindestmaßen und Schonzeiten wie der naturfarbene Fisch.Es gibt von der Art mehrere Farbvarianten. Das sind aber auch keine Unterarten oder Formen wie Meerforelle oder Bachforelle._

Man kreuzt einfach Alande die zu einer Farbstoffstörung neigen, so lange bis fast alle Nachkommen diese abweichende Färbung haben.

Es trifft auch nicht zu, dass die Goldorfe nur 20 cm lang wird. Die Endgröße entspricht der der Wildform

Das gilt vielleicht in Gartenteichen, oder diese Goldorfen sind noch einmal speziell   auf eine geringe Endgröße gezüchtet. Ich hatte beim Rapfenfischen schon eine knapp 55 cm Goldorfe auf Streamer.

SNEEp
_


----------



## henrikm (25. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Der Fisch wurde entnommen weil der Haken nicht mehr ohne größere Schäden gelöst werden konnte und ich ihm unnötige qualen ersparen wollte


----------



## Lil Torres (25. April 2015)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Andal |good:
> 
> ...



|good:|good:|good:


----------



## aixcessive (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

hi folks 

an der Nordsee BEI Oostduinkerke Belgien  beim angeln dieses Exemplar entdeckt 

ist das ein Petersfisch aber eben doch anders 

sieht ähnlich aus  aber   der Fisch gibt  mir Rätsel auf 

besonders der Dorn  und der Papageienschnabel passt alles nicht wirklich 

CA 30 -40 CM


----------



## Andal (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Schaut mir sehr nach einem Mondfisch aus. Ein Zeus Faber ist es aber auf keinen Fall!


----------



## aixcessive (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

ne mondfisch kommt nicht hin sieht deutlich anders aus   aber danke  für inspiration

next please


----------



## Andal (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Wer hat sonst noch solche "Schnäbel"? Papageienfische... an der belgischen Nordseeküste!? #c


----------



## Fr33 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Sieht für mich wie ne Drücker-Fisch-Art aus ... aber in der Nordsee?


----------



## aixcessive (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

drücker  hatte ich auch gedacht wegen dem schnabel  aber noway in der nordsee 

dachte direkt an was seeigelfressendes 

 aber sehen die den Mondfische  als jungfisch so aus ??? doch eher nicht 

schwanzflossen sind doch deutlich anders  und dorn ???

ich kann mir auf das exemplar auch keinen reim machen


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Es ist ein Drückerfisch, oder ein Feilenfisch (nahe verwandt), vom grauen Drückerfisch ist bekannt, dass er sich auch mal in die Nordsee verirrt.

http://www.zootierliste.de/?klasse=5&ordnung=552&familie=55201&art=4150103

Jürgen


----------



## aixcessive (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Danke hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet 

okay   oostduinkerke ist  direkt am ärmelkanal

der kandidat hat  hundert punkte 

das dürfte er wohl sein


----------



## Fr33 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

@ Jürgen


Wir sind gut, ne


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Mein Sohn ( fast 3 Jahre alt) hat den Fisch identifiziert. Es ist ein Dummfisch, sagt er:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04cSAN5FSr8

Ich finde die sehen etwas anders aus...


----------



## rippi (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Er hat definitiv recht!


----------

